# Methylene Blue for curing Ich



## arp123

The rummynose tetras which I got a week ago, I think have ICH. 2 of them have a grain of ich. It hasn't increased but want to treat it. I thought of the heat method but my heater isn't working. So I thought of adding mehtyl blue. But I've heard things of them killing the bacteria and plants. Plus I don't have a hospital tank currently. Is it ok I take some water from the main tank and take out the additional sponge filter running in my main tank and put them in a 2 gallon bucket? How long should I keep them in the bucket and what's the dosage? I'm really confused and really don't know what to do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## emc7

Read the bottle I think its is usually 1 drop per gallon / day. Add more to the same color when it fades. It usually doesn't kill the biology, but it acts like a blackout to plants, sucking the light out. Quick cure from wal-mart works the same. In a small container, change water each day and redose back to deep blue.


----------



## arp123

Can I dip the fish in the methylene blue container during the day instead?


----------



## emc7

I don't think meth blue is strong enough to work as a dip. It only kills the free-swimming stage of ich, so it can takes weeks to work. The is another method where you continually move fish from one container to another (or between 2 that you clean with bleach) leaving the free-swimming ich behind. Again it doesn't help the ich that is already on the fish, so the fish can die anyway, but at least it won't be infecting the rest of your fish. 

Really if the new fish have been in your tank a week, you should treat the main tank as likely all have been infected. If not meth blue, then another med, maybe aquasol or coppersafe.


----------



## arp123

The panda cories and otocinclus are the only tank inhabitants. They don't seem to get affected though. I've heard that the beneficial bacteria dies when you dose it with Methylene Blue on may websites


----------



## arp123

They also have a green spot on their heads for some reason.


----------



## lohachata

when treating for contagious diseases such as ich , it is best to treat the entire tank ...


----------



## arp123

So, is it ok if I take the fish and water from the main tank plus the sponge filter and put these things in the 2 gallon bucket. I'm really confused whether the methylene blue will kill the bacteria. Is there anyway I can insulate the bucket throughout the night? Will they survive the night? I was thinking of putting them in the bucket during the day and put them back in the main tank in the night, and put them in the bucket the day after that. Does this sound ok?


----------



## Jaysee

I have used quick cure (I think that's the active ingredient) and I've never lost the cycle. There aren't that many meds that will do that. I'm far more concerned about it dying decor than I am about it killing bacteria. Quick cure works very quickly in my experience - an appropriate name. If I didn't find a better method if curing ich (using plain old heat), I would still be using quick cure.


----------



## arp123

Does this sound good? I could just clamp a sterlite or rubbermaid container to the top of the aquarium and add aquarium water to this container and the infected fish in it. And then dose it with methylene blue put a fountain pump in the container for filtration. Should I do this only in the night or both during the day and night.( this way it'd be insulated ).


----------



## lohachata

as i stated earlier...if a fish has ich you need to treat the entire tank...when it comes to any type of contagious disease or parasitic outbreak it is critical to treat the entire tank...
just because you do not see ich on other fish , it does not mean that they don't have it...


----------



## Jaysee

Theoretically you could move all the fish to another container and treat them there, and then keep them in that container for a period of time to allow for the parasites in the main tank to die off - which they will without a host. Theoretically.

The ONLY advantage I can think of for moving the fish for treatment is to prevent the silicon and decor from getting stained with a blue hue. But like was said, ALL the fish in the tank need to be treated, not just the ones showing spots. Like was said, fish can carry ich without having the telltale spots on the body.


----------



## lohachata

i agree..i hate meds that color the water..for me one of the best medications i have ever used is Aquari Sol..but it is no longer made..i was fortunate to buy about 1/2 gallon of it from a friend..1 oz of Aquari Sol treat about 500 gallons..it also treats a number of other problems and does not discolor the water..while it may not be too good for inverts , it works very nicely with sensitive fish...


----------



## Jaysee

That's why I prefer to use heat.


----------



## Superfly724

Seachem sells Metronidazole in a little container. It's just a powder that has no color, doesn't affect your filter bed, and is removed with carbon. I personally just used it to cure my betta that was developing white fungus looking spots on it's head.


----------



## lohachata

jaysee...i always turn up the heat when treating ich..but i also use the aquari sol..the only snails we have that we are concerned about are some assasins..and the shrimps are on their own....i agree that heat is one of the most important things you can use when treating ich..


----------



## Jaysee

It's the only thing I use


----------

